
Show HN: unix subprocesses for Erlang with reading with backpressure - dozzie
https://github.com/dozzie/subproc
======
slysf
I considered messing around with your project, then immediately gave up due to
lack of documentation. Sure I could spend the time reading through all your
code, but one of the benefits of using a library by someone else is I can
treat it as a module, learn just the interface, and be productive. Check out
the mongodb driver for erlang for a great example of documentation:

[https://github.com/comtihon/mongodb-
erlang](https://github.com/comtihon/mongodb-erlang)

~~~
dozzie
> [...] then immediately gave up due to lack of documentation.

 _What_? I paid _special attention_ to the quality of EDoc documentation, and
now you say I _didn 't provide any_? Not to mention that the application you
gave as a role model is documented in a sloopy way, with many functions not
described at all, missing argument names left and right, all private exports
and modules included in published docs, and lack of formatting on top of that.

~~~
slysf
My apologies, and why I linked the other project. README goes a long ways,
cause at the end of the day you're trying to release a project in an ecosystem
where (for better or worse) that's what gets shown to users looking at your
project.

